# Colorado Summer Vintage MTB Ride, Sunday August 31st



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

to Colorado people (and any other interested folks):

*When * - Sunday, August 31

*What * - The annual Colorado Vintage MTB Gathering in Boulder, CO.

*Where* - The flowing singletrack of Betasso Preserve.

*Details * - Tentative plan will be to meet at Eben Fine Park at 10am. Option 1 will be a group riding from the park up Boulder Canyon to the trail system. Option 2 will be to park at the trail system and meet the group when we get there.

We know that this is Labor Day Weekend and people have family commitments (on Monday hopefully), myself included. So we'll try to bang this out without keeping everyone all day, although there will almost certainly be an organized post-ride food and drink-oriented get together. All ability levels welcome. Vintage bikes strongly encouraged.

Updates will be made here and at The Vintage Mountain Bike page on Facebook.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet! I love your rides! I'll sticky this and if you can C & P to the regional forum as well. Beautiful!


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

The Pro's Closet will be there helping with the BBQ and hospitality. If anyone coming out to this needs a place to stay please let me know... we can accommodate. Really looking forward to this!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Just might make this one.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> Just might make this one.


Let's carpool. I'm planning on this one.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll let you know.


sgltrak said:


> Let's carpool. I'm planning on this one.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm planning on riding a Colorado-made bike that would make Geoff Apps proud.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

?????????????


DoubleCentury said:


> I'm planning on riding a Colorado-made bike that would make Geoff Apps proud.


----------



## DarkSeries (May 13, 2014)

Oh man... we will be visiting CO from WA state the week prior and will be riding a couple of vintage MTB's. I wish we could make this ride. 

Maybe we can at least check out the trail you will be on for the group ride while we are in state - the pics above look amazing. We are staying in Salida, hopefully your trail is close. Google Fu don't fail me now.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Boulder and Salida are not that close. 3-ish hours apart. For getting as many people together as possible like what we're trying to do here, Boulder works. But in terms of overall great riding, Salida is better. You'll have a great time on some really nice trails out there.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

6-ish weeks out. Whose in, and what are you riding?

I'll be there on a vintage Yeti.


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

ameybrook said:


> 6-ish weeks out. Whose in, and what are you riding?
> 
> I'll be there on a vintage Yeti.


Ditto


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

In.

My vintage herd is thin so I'll probably ride this (with original M-900 brakes back on it)








My only other choice right now is this


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm in for sure!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

If you ride the Schwinn I'll bring my O/A set up for emergency repair.

I'm in. Either the Salsa or Bonty CX.


sgltrak said:


> In.
> 
> My vintage herd is thin so I'll probably ride this (with original M-900 brakes back on it)
> View attachment 910121
> ...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's the weekend of TDeFat here. A friend will be in town from Jersey for the event. I'm out..as usual.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> That's the weekend of TDeFat here. A friend will be in town from Jersey for the event. I'm out..as usual.


Tour de Fat is Saturday. Certainly you can ride in TDF and still be sober enough to join the vintage ride the next day. You can even let your Jersey friend use whichever vintage bike you don't use.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It won't be the lack of sobriety keeping me at home Mike.


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

*Event Poster*

The official ride poster of this years CO vintage gathering:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Was she a Boulder local, like the bike company?


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

Thumbshifters -Check
8spd Sachs freewheel-Check
Roller cam brakes-check
Steel Fork-Check
Selle Italia SLR Carbon Seat- Ok, thats new.

The Vintage 26"/24" Cannondale is prepped and ready to go. Count me in !!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah! My bike is nowhere near ready


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

DoubleCentury said:


> Was she a Boulder local, like the bike company?


She is not a local but there will be some lovely ladies serving beer at the ride.

Upslope, our neighbors and local brewery has graciously donated beer for the event!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Yo TPC, can we drink @ Eben Fine?


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

I will be riding "my" aka. Chris Herting's Yeti FRO.


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

ameybrook said:


> Yo TPC, can we drink @ Eben Fine?


We got with the city and reserved the large shelter already for next year. We were late this year in terms of reserving the large shelter but they gave us the go to put up our 10 x 10 tents. I'll be there super early to stake claim to some prime real estate. We will NOT have a permit to serve beer (next year we will). We will need to pour them in plastic red cups because no glass / beer cans are allowed. I doubt it will get rowdy enough to bring enough attention.


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

There are rumors that there may be a vintage MTB bunny hop contest.....


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Or a ghost ride contest with your bike


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

Breezer toss?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Will the bunny hop contest include fire?


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

sgltrak said:


> Will the bunny hop contest include fire?


Nothing quite like the smell of a melting tension disk!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

just to recap: this group will gather, unlicensed in a Boulder city park, drink alcohol, [likely] disturb other park users, and light things on fire. roger that


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

ameybrook said:


> just to recap: this group will gather, unlicensed in a Boulder city park, drink alcohol, [likely] disturb other park users, and light things on fire. roger that


While wearing lycra..... sounds about right.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I can smell the burning rope already.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And again I'm out. I'll be in N.E. California. Damn!


BoogsMosiman said:


> This Summer Ride sounds sweet and what a coincidence! If you can't make this ride I'm putting on the 2nd Annual Brothers Mose Vintage Mountain Bike Ride in Fort Collins the following Sunday September 7. We ride from the Blue Sky Parking lot North into Horsetooth Mountain Park and over to Lory State. We stay in the valley so it's a fast and flowing 15 miles. I make shirts for everyone and after the ride, the biker bar next door has beer and appetizers with bacon slices on top. I put up a facebook page, search "Brothers Mose Vintage Mountain Bike Ride" to see my rides and pics from last year. Reach out if your going since I make the shirts myself and want to make sure there are enough. Should be fun. Wish I could make this ride but my daughter has to turn four on that day.


----------



## BoogsMosiman (Apr 17, 2012)

*Brothers Mose Vintage Mountain Bike Ride 9/7/14 in FoCo if you can't make this*

This Summer Ride sounds sweet and what a coincidence! If you can't make this ride I'm putting on the 2nd Annual Brothers Mose Vintage Mountain Bike Ride in Fort Collins the following Sunday September 7. We ride from the Blue Sky Parking lot North into Horsetooth Mountain Park and over to Lory State. We stay in the valley so it's a fast and flowing 15 miles. I make shirts for everyone and after the ride, the biker bar next door has beer and appetizers with bacon slices on top. I put up a facebook page, search "Brothers Mose Vintage Mountain Bike Ride" to see my rides and pics from last year. Reach out if your going since I make the shirts myself and want to make sure there are enough. Should be fun. Wish I could make this ride but my daughter has to turn four on that day.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

BoogsMosiman said:


> This Summer Ride sounds sweet and what a coincidence! If you can't make this ride I'm putting on the 2nd Annual Brothers Mose Vintage Mountain Bike Ride in Fort Collins the following Sunday September 7. We ride from the Blue Sky Parking lot North into Horsetooth Mountain Park and over to Lory State. We stay in the valley so it's a fast and flowing 15 miles. I make shirts for everyone and after the ride, the biker bar next door has beer and appetizers with bacon slices on top. I put up a facebook page, search "Brothers Mose Vintage Mountain Bike Ride" to see my rides and pics from last year. Reach out if your going since I make the shirts myself and want to make sure there are enough. Should be fun. Wish I could make this ride but my daughter has to turn four on that day.


Looking forward to 2 weekends of vintage riding. This was a blast last year and I'll be there again, but you already knew that since my RSVP is on the Facebook Page.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

See you all on Sunday morning!


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

so if I don't have a vintage bike and no cash to buy one anytime soon, can I still come? I would ride a 29 GT zaskar that is 5 years old, that's vintage right?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

For those of us coming from out of town, where is the best place to park and leave a car during the ride? Not opposed to riding a mile or two to reach Eben Fine park.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

There is parking along Arapahoe above the park as well as a small parking lot on the East side of the park. It should still be fairly quiet at 10 AM.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks DC. I was afraid I'd have to park at your place and then finish my day with a climb up the hill. See you Sunday.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

MattNorv said:


> so if I don't have a vintage bike and no cash to buy one anytime soon, can I still come? I would ride a 29 GT zaskar that is 5 years old, that's vintage right?


My dog and I won't be there due to our respective injuries. But, assuming we both were to show up next year, I'd certainly let you take my bike out for a spin -- if my frame's the right size for you. I'm a noob here, but I suspect the folks who will be at this year's ride feel the same way. By all means, go! Nobody's going to leave you standing around vintage-bikeless when there's riding afoot.

And no, 2009 isn't considered vintage, here...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Where are the ride pics!?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Gonna be a couple days before I can upload mine. But a fantastic day. I'm a huge Keyesville fan, but this could be the new go-to event. Free beer and food. 25+ riders on rad trails and absolutely no user conflict all day  Much more to come.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

And some darn fast riders too. That will teach me to show up with a polo bike.

TPC definitely put on a great event. I hope it grows in the coming years and people outside Colorado will start coming.

And talk about an all-ages event. We had riders in their 20s and some past retirement.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I was having too much fun to take many photos, but here are a few I snapped.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Well done, studs!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Studly was the woman on the Kona singlespeed.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

She was a hoss, as were the two Klunker riders. A great day all around. Huge thanks to Nick and The Pros Closet for the organization and the after-ride party. This is one to grow for sure. Photo dump


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

We had a blast! Thank you to everyone who showed up. We will keep the momentum rolling and plan on hosting a spring two vintage ride and a fall one next year. Stay tuned.

I'll have more to add too... here are a couple to get started. Too busy riding and slinging food to take many photos though.














































Sweet custom Hite Rite lever on Adam's Klunker... definitely going to borrow this idea!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Hire a chef (ahem) next time. So you can enjoy your own party.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Actually, it was restaurant food from Yellowbelly and cases of microbrews from Upslope Brewing. Good eats!

Chef, if you come out next year, we'll make it happen for you!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm angling for airfare DC, shhh!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

I see a Mountain Goat Deluxe hiding in the background, DC ,has it seen dirt yet?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I brought some bikes for show, including the Goat Deluxe. It is ready to ride now, but I have other bikes that need trail time.


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

As promised, here are a few more photos from the weekend:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice!
It's awesome to see all those vintage rides together in one spot again.:thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Late notice, but The Pros Closet is hosting another event this year. This really is an amazing time, with killer trails, and free food and beer. That's right, all you can eat or drink. Unfortunately I cannot make it this year, but I'm sure it will be a good time.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm in, but have no idea what I will be riding.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> I'm in, but have no idea what I will be riding.


Must be tough to have so many choices! 

Looking forward to seeing you there and catching up.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Awesome. Bummed I couldn't make the Brothers Mose ride this year.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> I'm in, but have no idea what I will be riding.


Cunningham.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Having in the stable and being ready to ride it are two different things. We'll make something happen.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Having in the stable and being ready to ride it are two different things. We'll make something happen.


Excellent choice for today. Thanks for letting me take a spin on it.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Always good seeing you out there sgltrak. We missed ameybrook and his great photos, but it was a good turnout for sure. Some fast riding too.


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

DoubleCentury said:


> Always good seeing you out there sgltrak. We missed ameybrook and his great photos, but it was a good turnout for sure. Some fast riding too.


Great turn out with great people..... and a quality line up of bikes.

Definitely one of the fastest vintage rides I've been on.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

theproscloset said:


> Definitely one of the fastest vintage rides I've been on.


No kidding. Next time I'll show up for the start on time so I'm not OTB all the way up Four Mile.


----------

